
What can Commander Keen teach startups about traction in 2019 - SujjestJeff
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-can-commander-keen-teach-startups-traction-2019-jeff-cole/
======
prometheus76
Holy crap what a clickbait-y title for an advertisement blog post.

"Hey, hey, fellow gamer who likes vintage games! I, too, enjoyed Commander
Keen when I was a kid. Please buy my app that is not a game and has nothing to
do with Commander Keen. It's basically just a replacement for a group text.
You'll love it probably as much as you loved Commander Keen!"

